# 1980 Cadillac Speaker sizes



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

1980 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham.

I know the two back deck speakers are 6x9, i'm going to be putting four in the back deck though...

the front speakers, anyone know what size they are? i don't really want to take my dash out and measure, can someone give me a heads up?

thanks


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 5 2003, 01:28 PM
> *I know the two back deck speakers are 6x9, i'm going to be putting four in the back deck though...
> 
> *


 why?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the fronts are 4x6 homie


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 5 2003, 09:28 AM
> *1980 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham.
> 
> I know the two back deck speakers are 6x9, i'm going to be putting four in the back deck though...
> ...


 I have owned 3 Cadillacs, 2- 1981's and 1- 1980, all have been 2 doors. All mine had 4x6's in the front and 4x10's in the rear.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4x10 s fo real? i have a 77 and i got 6x9 s


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 5 2003, 10:34 AM
> *4x10 s fo real? i have a 77 and i got 6x9 s*


 Yup


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> *why? *


because i want good mids and highs too, not just bass.

ALOW1: 4x10? wow, i haven't heard of those even  are you sure 4x9s wouldn't work?


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-5flQl...fit=E&size=4X10


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 5 2003, 11:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i didint think that 4 speakers in the rear would be necessary for that.


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok 1980-1985 Fleetwood/Deville coupes have 4x10s in the rear but 1980-1992 sedans have 6x9s because they have more rear shelf space


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Aug 9 2005, 11:29 PM~3573837
> *Ok 1980-1985 Fleetwood/Deville coupes have 4x10s in the rear but 1980-1992 sedans have 6x9s because they have more rear shelf space
> *


And this topic is almost two YEARS old...


----------

